# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Quản trị trong phpbb

## dangvanthao

Em có cài phần mềm phpbb2 trên localhost, trong lúc cài đặt em có tạo username và password của admin nhưng em không biết cách vào đăng nhập bên trong quản trị nội dung diễn đàn thế nào hết. Có ai biết chỉ em với! Em rất cảm ơn!!!:book:

----------

